# Beginning Schutzhund



## NCLawDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone have any reccommendations for beginners getting in to schutzhund? I am actively looking for a puppy that will fit my family and will be a complete newby to dog sports. I am looking for books, videos or websites that will help me learn how to socialize the pup properly and get started on our learning journey together. I plan on contacting my local club near Raleigh, but would like to have a strong base of understanding first. Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just go to the club. You'll learn more from hanging out and talking to people than you will from the internet or books. Plus, you'll have the added bonus of getting to meet different dogs of different bloodlines and watching them work, so you'll get a great idea of what you want and don't want in a dog. Then, when the dogs that you really like in your area are going to be bred, you'll be among the first to know! There's even a chance that you'll get a better price on a pup than John Public because the breeder knows you're serious about getting involved in the sport.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was going to post but Emoore beat me to it! 

What she said! Contact the club now, go out and watch a few times. Ask lots of questions!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 for going to the club. That's the best way to learn SchH

If you need extra stuff, these are good:
Schutzhund Obedience - Training in Drive by Gottfried Dildei & Sheila Booth 
Schutzhund - Theory and Training Methods by Susan Barwig

and if you can stomach the cost:
Canine Training Systems - Obedience Without Conflict by Ivan Balabanov 

By the way I dont know Susan Barwig but Ivan Balabanov is a 3x world champion and you can find lots of videos by him online. Gottfried Dildei & Sheila Booth are both well known schutzhund trainers and you can find videos by them online as well...

Good luck!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I agree with all of the above, since working with a new group I have been learning way more than I was able to sift through online and in books, and of course the added bonus of having people watch you work with your dog and help you improve. 

I purchased the one SchH book that was mentioned and I found it to be pretty helpful and imformative too. Amazon.com: Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods (Howell reference books) (9780876057315): Susan Barwig, Stewart Hilliard: Books


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm new Schutzhund too so can't really offer any pro advice but here's a little I learned along the way. I got super lucky in finding a breeder who lives just an hour away, breeds magnificent dogs and is willing to train with me most weekends. And she took me seriously when I told her I wanted to do SchH - she gave me a good SchH dog, not a "beginner" dog. Pros are obvious: my pup knows what to do most of the time, the challenge is the handler (me) needs to catch up. Cons: with my specific pup, he's very high drive, high energy, high everything so serious learning curve for a newbie like me but he's mellowing out slowly as he's getting older.

So the most important thing, IMO, is that you start with the right dog. Bred by someone who loves his/her dogs, knows them very well and is so invested in their wellbeing that you can always turn to them when you're in doubt. There's so much information out there, it can be overwhelming quickly so what I've found to be most useful is turning to the breeder so I can put everything in the context of my puppy, his bloodlines and my behavior as a handler.

About books, I started with Barwig's book but found these books to be much more useful (recommended by my puppy's breeder):

Helmut Raiser's "Der Schutzhund"
Glen R. Johnson's "Tracking Dog"
and the Sheila Booth book others have mentioned

And like others have said, go to the clubs to take it all in. As a beginner, I can tell you I prefer environments where there's minimal chit chat and the training is highly focused. The training sessions where I find most constructive tend to be very quiet, the only sounds should be my commands and whatever noises my dog (or another dog being trained) makes while training.

Good luck!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Reading around is good...but really you need to go to your club. There are tons of ways to train dogs and almost all the methods have validity in certain situations with certain dogs. Different clubs are going to have different methods. Some clubs are heavy into the positive and the food, some prefer toys, some like a higher prey driven dog, some prefer Mals or other off breeds, etc and so forth. You might read all about Ivan's methods and get invested and think it's good...only to find that your club doesn't like the method and prefers something else. 

Really it's even better if you don't have the dog yet. So you need to see what you think of how your local club trains, and see what they value in the dogs that are successful with their training. Alot of future success in training depends on matching training with dogs and having trainers invest in YOU and your dog. They don't do it automatically, most groups have seen way too many people come and go. I won't lie it helps to have a dog that people in your club like. Often people in the same club will go through the same breeders or similar lines. That's why you'll often see breeders ask about where you plan on training. While certainly not universal, I've heard of groups that will not give their best effort to dogs from breeders/people that they don't like.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree with the others and find a local club that you want to train with and there may be breeders involved with that club that can point you to the right pup. As for books, I liked "Der Schutzhund" by Helmut Raiser, "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson. As far as videos you can now rent through bowwowflix most of the videos available on training except maybe the Ivan series.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

ayoitzrimz said:


> +1 for going to the club. That's the best way to learn SchH
> 
> If you need extra stuff, these are good:
> Schutzhund Obedience - Training in Drive by Gottfried Dildei & Sheila Booth
> ...


Agree with these recommendations! Susan Barwig was a well known GSD breeder (I was fortunate to own one of her marvelous dogs) and, at one time, a world competitor in the sport of Schutzhund. She was also one of the individuals who was instrumental in working to get Schutzhund accepted in this country, back in the 70's. The company that she founded, Canine Training Systems, is still in business, and has some terrific training resources. Sadly, Sue died in 2000, way too young.....

BTW I would try and visit a number of clubs if you can - they vary in quality, just as in any sport.
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

shehulk said:


> About books, I started with Barwig's book but found these books to be much more useful (recommended by my puppy's breeder):
> 
> Helmut Raiser's "Der Schutzhund"
> Glen R. Johnson's "Tracking Dog"
> and the Sheila Booth book others have mentioned


Great recommendations!


----------



## NCLawDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the tips guys and gals. I visited one club last weekend, sadly they had trials the weekend before and only one person came out to train. The owner of the property was kind enought to bring her dog out and do some demonstrations (I was immediately hooked) She talked to me for a couple of hours about the club and the sport. My wife and I both had a long discussion that night decided we want to participate actively with our new dog. My ultimate goal would be to title our new pup ourselves and learn the ropes with our new pup.

I have spoken to a lot of breeders (it has been very educational) and do have a short list. Several people on this forum have been a big help (Christine, Lee and Cliff). Hopefully we are going to VA this weekend to see Christines P litter at Blackthorn Kennels.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Your biggest issue with the Raleigh club is there are really no helpers there any longer. I believe there still is one club member who comes once in a while who does helper work but that's it. Sticking a young green kid in a scratch apron doesn't a helper make and sure isn't who you want to put a foundation on your puppy.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

szariksdad said:


> I agree with the others and find a local club that you want to train with and there may be breeders involved with that club that can point you to the right pup. As for books, I liked "Der Schutzhund" by Helmut Raiser, "Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson. As far as videos you can now rent through bowwowflix most of the videos available on training except maybe the Ivan series.


Some good articles here, including translations of some of Raiser's stuff:

Schutzhund Village


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is a saying that *no training is better than bad training* - I kept telling Kristy this with Hexe - and some foundation was done that was not what it should have been....it is really really important that you have a good, experienced helper to work with...otherwise you can have the best pup in the world and it won't happen - we were lucky that Dean Calderon moved to Ohio, and he brought Hexe and Kristy along well.....I don't know how far you are from Bushy Mountain - one of my pups, Gauner, is there and has done very well and his owner speaks very very highly of the training ...

Lee


----------



## NCLawDog (Feb 23, 2011)

I am having a difficult time with getting reccomendations on clubs in the area. It seems like most people refuse to say why they don't reccomend one club and then they tell me there is some underlying "drama" at their club. It is actually getting a little frustrating. I just want to be around decent experienced people, make some friends, LEARN!, and have a good time in a an environment where my dog will have fun as well. I do have aspirations for taking my dog and titling him myself but I need to learn how to socialize him, start his training, how to train before that is even a viable option....Kind of overwhelming.

Lee- I am about 3 hours from Bushy mountain.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have never heard of a club WITHOUT drama!!!!!!!!!!!! Showed horses for a long time and thought there were idiots in horse barns.....they don't hold a candle to the dogsport world! 

But some of the nicest people I have ever met and who are my best friends are in the sport as well......

Even if you can't train there full time - try to get down there and visit and see some training.....

Lee


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

You're not to far from Triangle Schutzhund Club in Angiers. Stan is a good guy. Fayetteville Schutzhund Club in Dunn isn't that far either. Piedmont Schutzhund Club is about 2 1/2 hours away but good training there also. Remember the closest isn't always the best option. I've traveled most times at least 6 hours round trip for the last 8 years to train regardless of which direction I go. I've only been to Brushy Mountain one time for a visit but they have a really sweet facility. 

There is probably some underlying crap going on in about every club out there if you look hard enough.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

Sheherds are really a pleasure to train. A good dog will make you look good. I had a great time training my first dog in a club environment, but it had nothing to do with the club, it was the satisfaction I got every time the dog picked up a new skill. In hindsight I wasted a lot of time watching and training other peoples dogs. On the next go round I will be training outside a club. My next dog will be highly finished with no titles, no clubs, no dues , no presidents, just the good stuff.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Clubs provide some great support/when you find the right match. 
Making "me look good" is the last thing I think of, I want to have fun with my dog.
I enjoy the progress we make together, too...but am not discouraged when we have to back step...it is the journey that matters.
Not sure what you mean Dr. Teeth about " just the good stuff" what venue/work are you training your next dog in?


----------



## mareg (Mar 10, 2011)

When I see a person just getting into schutzhund I sometimes get the same sad feeling I get when I look at my children and realize the hard times that lay ahead of them in life. 

Yep, your going to have drama and politics in any hobby but it is bad in schutzhund. I think it is because you go to a club and have to spend up to six hours or more a day with people you wouldnt hang out with other wise. You are bound to get on each others nerves and clash. 

The helper is pretty much the life blood of the club. Without a helper there really isnt a club. Many times the helper owns the property the club is on....if he/she is good at working dogs and is fair to the members you will be ok. He/She will kick out the trouble makers and dog training can continue. Some can be dictators. I have found in most cases these people are under 5ft 10in tall. Not sure how that happens.

If the person who owns or controls the propery is not the helper.....well you can bet that person will try to control the helper. The problem there is that they dont get the best helper.....they keep the person who is easiest controlled and can keep them at their place to train their dogs so they wont have to drive three hours. 

My breeder told me to find the club with the people that you feel you can get along with....worry about training later. If you cant get along with the people...you wont be training long anyway.

My best advice would be to find someone who understands the concepts of at least the obedience and tracking phases. Pay them for privates to get you started. If it seems like to much money it probably is. But, believe me, if you find a trainer to do it for a fair price you will save in the long run. You can only pick up so much at a club watching and depending on the kindness of members. Yeah, they will help but they are there to train their dogs. If you are lucky the person you pick will be able to help you get your dog started with gripps and tageting also....you dont have to worry about real bite work until your dog is approaching a year old.


Have fun!


----------



## NCLawDog (Feb 23, 2011)

Like I said....Overwhelming:crazy: LOL

I am determined to enter this sport and I am going to do well in it! If I have to drive 3 hours to learn, so be it, although my wife might not be quite as enthusiastic with a 6 hr round trip every week with gas prices on the rise.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't take recommendations on clubs...visit each one for yourself...more than once. I had to visit many clubs before I found one that would take me!


----------

